# Medical Billing Jobs



## hachris6 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am looking for Billing or posting jobs.  Round Rock, Cedar Park area. Entry level...


----------



## Claired62 (Aug 31, 2021)

I’m looking for entry level medical billing job.mi have my CPB Certification. I am a quick learner. All other jobs require 1 year of billing experience. I am in Myrtle Beach, SC area.


----------



## jessicapereira (Nov 3, 2021)

Anyone in WA state looking for a remote billing job?


----------



## suratijanki91 (Nov 4, 2021)

jessicapereira said:


> Anyone in WA state looking for a remote billing job?


I am looking for medical coder job in WA state


----------

